# Schelvispekel



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2017)

Schon mal jemand diesen niederländischen Schnappes/Bitter getrunken?

Schelvispekel soll wohl auf Deutsch "Schellfischlake" heissen?

Weiss jemand wieso - und wie der schmeckt?


----------



## phirania (14. August 2017)

*AW: Schelvispekel*

Legger das Zeug...#6#6#6
https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=11&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiW5frt1tfVAhWHWBQKHbucAYoQFghNMAo&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.thewhiskyexchange.com%2Fp%2F25262%2Fschelvispekel-litre&usg=AFQjCNFF3VP1mlywY0b_rGZ5hwp09LdrXQ

Ein würziger Holländischer Likör mit Brandwein und einer geheimen Gewürzmischung.
Auch Schellfischsole genannt.
Hällt im Winter schön warm von innen...


----------

